# XRP



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Opinions on xrp? Will it recover in your opinion and at what price should you buy?


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 30, 2020)

over for cryptocels


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> over for cryptocels


I didn't own any xrp but I'm thinking that the time to buy some might be coming soon. 
I'm not an expert at all that's why I'm curious to hear what some more knowledgeable members have to say. @elfmaxx @ablanc10


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> I didn't own any xrp but I'm thinking that the time to buy some might be coming soon.
> I'm not an expert at all that's why I'm curious to hear what some more knowledgeable members have to say. @elfmaxx @ablanc10


remember its at a all time high rn, so don't buy high sell low meme


----------



## xefo (Dec 30, 2020)

I put £100 on that shitcoin and i lost £20, buy high sell low


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

ye definitively will reach 1 dollar+ in the few months.


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Dec 30, 2020)

Im holding , i took a look at the case and im confident ripple will win


----------



## DrMaze (Dec 30, 2020)

OVER


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> I put £100 on that shitcoin and i lost £20, buy high sell low


Sorry to hear that. Many people lost quite a bit over the last few days when it comes to xrp.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

Over BTC is the way


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> ye definitively will reach 1 dollar+ in the few months.





Andrew91 said:


> Im holding , i took a look at the case and im confident ripple will win


Where do you think is it going to bottom out?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Where do you think is it going to bottom out?


you mean the lowest it will reach ?


----------



## DicedFeta (Dec 30, 2020)

0, some of these cryptos just gotta go


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Over BTC is the way


I wouldn't be too overenthusiastic. Corrections may come.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> you mean the lowest it will reach ?


Yes
Edit: short term


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Where do you think is it going to bottom out?


0.15 probably ,but dont buy rn just follow the case and if they win buy asap


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> I wouldn't be too overenthusiastic. Corrections may come.


Sure but long term 100k is assured


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Yes


yesterday it was at 0,16 already. to me, realistically it can go to 0,10 for a few hours within the next few days. Best time to buy.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> 0.15 probably ,but dont buy rn just follow the case and if they win buy asap


to me, whatever happens, it will go higher, it just can't be below 0,20 for a long period of time.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Sure but long term 100k is assured


don't believe so will reach at best next year 80k, and for what gain?
I mean, unless you've put all your economy when it was at 4k, the possible rise up of XRP will give u more.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> don't believe so will reach at best next year 80k, and for what gain?
> I mean, unless you've put all your economy when it was at 4k, the possible rise up of XRP will give u more.


Bitcoin is a sure thing compared to pajeet scam coins. I can fucking guarantee you BTC will 100k by the end of 2021. And I’m putting my money where i talk since I’m moving my entire net worth into BTC instead of stocks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Bitcoin is a sure thing compared to pajeet scam coins. I can fucking guarantee you BTC will 100k by the end of 2021. And I’m putting my money where i talk since I’m moving my entire net worth into BTC instead of stocks


Elab why you are SURE of that?
I have mostly stocks tbh, don't usually value much coins.


----------



## SexyMofo (Dec 30, 2020)

It’s getting delisted on coinbase, I bought a bunch at like $0.50c sold it at $0.45c.

Cut your losses early.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Dec 30, 2020)

It will recover, 95% of trading is done outside of the USA. 

Feb 22nd I believe is the court hearing. Ripple has the money to fight this case

But short term it will most likely go down


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> Elab why you are SURE of that?
> I have mostly stocks tbh, don't usually value much coins.








BTC operates in a 4 year cycle. We are now starting the next cycle. At this point major institutions and investors are in so they will pump it. As BTC grows more and More it will replace fiat. Add world hyper inflation because of COVID and BTC is set to break 1 mill in a few years


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Dec 30, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> It’s getting delisted on coinbase, I bought a bunch at like $0.50c sold it at $0.45c.
> 
> Cut your losses early.


No trading is being suspended on Jan 19th, but you can still hold & send XRP. Once Ripple handles the case it will most likely be back up for trading. We'll see tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> View attachment 899138
> 
> BTC operates in a 4 year cycle. We are now starting the next cycle. At this point major institutions and investors are in so they will pump it. As BTC grows more and More it will replace fiat. Add world hyper inflation because of COVID and BTC is set to break 1 mill in a few years


Where does the money that you use to buy bitcoin goes?
Any other crypto that you consider serious?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> View attachment 899138
> 
> BTC operates in a 4 year cycle. We are now starting the next cycle. At this point major institutions and investors are in so they will pump it. As BTC grows more and More it will replace fiat. Add world hyper inflation because of COVID and BTC is set to break 1 mill in a few years


I'll definitely buy more btc when the price is lower again.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> Where does the money that you use to buy bitcoin goes?
> Any other crypto that you consider serious?


You mean dollars? The seller gets them. Think that one day BTC will replace other currencies as a true decentralized digital currency. It will be like the new gold standard. In that case 1 BTC might even be worth 10m$.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> I'll definitely buy more btc when the price is lower again.


I suggest buying if it goes under 25K$. There is a good chance it will never go lower again. Waiting for a correction that may never come will leave you behind


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> You mean dollars? The seller gets them. Think that one day BTC will replace other currencies as a true decentralized digital currency. It will be like the new gold standard. In that case 1 BTC might even be worth 10m$.


yes, i've heard the dollars you use, the seller can use it for whatever purpose he wants, and usually for "dark" purpose, something that doesn't happen with dollars or fiduciary money.
I see.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> yes, i've heard the dollars you use, the seller can use it for whatever purpose he wants, and usually for "dark" purpose, something that doesn't happen with dollars or fiduciary money.
> I see.


No it’s the other way. You can use the BTC for whatever you want since it’s untraceable unlike the dollar which is really owned by the feds


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> I suggest buying if it goes under 25K$. There is a good chance it will never go lower again. Waiting for a correction that may never come will leave you behind


Seems a bit high tbh. But then again, I'm no expert.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> No it’s the other way. You can use the BTC for whatever you want since it’s untraceable unlike the dollar which is really owned by the feds


Btc is traceable


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Btc is traceable


How is it traceable if you use a hardware wallet?


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Seems a bit high tbh. But then again, I'm no expert.


People said that at 1000$. When it cracks 100k you won’t say that


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> How is it traceable if you use a hardware wallet?


Transactions between wallets are traceable afaik but the owner of the wallet might be unknown. Might be wrong.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Transactions between wallets are traceable afaik but the owner of the wallet might be unknown. Might be wrong.


Pretty sure if wallet is independent it’s not. That was the whole Silk Road thing


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Opinions on xrp? Will it recover in your opinion and at what price should you buy?


I'm curious to hear your thoughts @Seth Walsh


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

Aren't the creators holding 55% of the supply? I never liked it bc the supply was so high and only like 45% of the supply is in circulation. And I never saw anything special about it so I never bought it.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Opinions on xrp? Will it recover in your opinion and at what price should you buy?


dont buy


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Aren't the creators holding 55% of the supply? I never liked it bc the supply was so high and only like 45% of the supply is in circulation. And I never saw anything special about it so I never bought it.


I don't look at anything besides BTC and XMR anymore. Guess I'm just boring now


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 30, 2020)

also btc is untraceble. otherwise hackers could never hack accounts and people wouldnt be buying shady stuff from the dark web


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> I didn't own any xrp but I'm thinking that the time to buy some might be coming soon.
> I'm not an expert at all that's why I'm curious to hear what some more knowledgeable members have to say. @elfmaxx @ablanc10


Xrp is the opportunity of the century. The financial elite did a shakeout through the fed to accumulate and now it will go to 30+


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I don't look at anything besides BTC and XMR anymore. Guess I'm just boring now


ethereum gang


----------



## Pretty (Dec 30, 2020)

Hehehehe Thank god I pulled out in time


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

fag112 said:


> dont buy





ablanc10 said:


> Xrp is the opportunity of the century. The financial elite did a shakeout through the fed to accumulate and now it will go to 30+


So many different opinions jfl.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 30, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> Im holding , i took a look at the case and im confident ripple will win


that a cryptocoin organisation can be sued. And it affection it's value massively. Is imo an essential fault, in it's creation.
When was the last time the USA or FEd or whatever gotsued, and the dollar collapsing?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I don't look at anything besides BTC and XMR anymore. Guess I'm just boring now


XMR getting up for you ? when?
Thought on BTC 100k by 2021?


----------



## DrMaze (Dec 30, 2020)

btc will go to 30k and dump to 20k again


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Transactions between wallets are traceable afaik but the owner of the wallet might be unknown. Might be wrong.





fag112 said:


> also btc is untraceble. otherwise hackers could never hack accounts and people wouldnt be buying shady stuff from the dark web



BTC is pseudonymous. All the transactions from wallet-to-wallet can be tracked publically on a block explorer. So it's not anonymous at all... 




Seth Walsh said:


> Aren't the creators holding 55% of the supply? I never liked it bc the supply was so high and only like 45% of the supply is in circulation. And I never saw anything special about it so I never bought it.



XRP is centralised trash. It will probably pump once the court case is settled though.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> XRP is centralised trash. It will probably pump once the court case is settled though.


Ik, that's what I'm speculating on. I'm not arguing whether it's a good coin or not.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 30, 2020)

DrMaze said:


> dump to 20k again


Dump it.


----------



## DrMaze (Dec 30, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Dump it.




classic, I remember 2017, good times...


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 30, 2020)

DrMaze said:


> classic, I remember 2017, good times...


damn. I even vague recall the happening of BTC: $1000 to $200. A brutal 80% down or something. Imagine now 30.000 and it dropping 80% (to 6.000); people will go full mental.


----------



## DrMaze (Dec 30, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> damn. I even vague recall the happening of BTC: $1000 to $200. A brutal 80% down or something. Imagine now 30.000 and it dropping 80% (to 6.000); people will go full mental.



And it could happen thats the thing, people are so blindfolded

I got it in 2016 and exited 2018


----------



## dasani water (Dec 30, 2020)

All coins that arent bitcoin are shitcoins that should only be invested in to pump and dump and have no long term value


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 30, 2020)

DrMaze said:


> And it could happen thats the thing, people are so blindfolded
> 
> I got it in 2016 and exited 2018


great timing!
of stepping in.
Stepoping out, was great timaing if it was januari 2018. Actually very great returns anyways, if stepped out in october also.
2016, was 500 usd bitcoin. great buying timing


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 30, 2020)

dasani water said:


> All coins that arent bitcoin are shitcoins that should only be invested in to pump and dump and have no long term value


I like Monero.
I got some of that one as well.
One of the best ones out there, to keep the governement, state, etc.. out of your ass


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 30, 2020)

...


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> XMR getting up for you ? when?
> Thought on BTC 100k by 2021?


Idek. When I said the thing about 100k I wasn't fully serious but I did see this upmove to 20k+ happening. XMR is pretty much truly anonymous and always seems to be undervalued when you think about it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Idek. When I said the thing about 100k I wasn't fully serious but I did see this upmove to 20k+ happening. XMR is pretty much truly anonymous and always seems to be undervalued when you think about it.


so you see XMR having a rise anytime soon? Yes i agree, tbh you were at least honest on that. Nothing else you think of? Even in stocks?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

dasani water said:


> All coins that arent bitcoin are shitcoins that should only be invested in to pump and dump and have no long term value


Even with such a blanket statement you have a good point!


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> so you see XMR having a rise anytime soon? Yes i agree, tbh you were at least honest on that. Nothing else you think of? Even in stocks?


Nah idk. Long term XMR is always good. I wish I could just know which stocks/cryptos would rise in the short term but I just can't do that and don't want to shill shitcoins or microcap stocks on here. 

I think property prices will rise a lot over the next decade though.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Nah idk. Long term XMR is always good. I wish I could just know which stocks/cryptos would rise in the short term but I just can't do that and don't want to shill shitcoins or microcap stocks on here.
> 
> I think property prices will rise a lot over the next decade though.


yes i see. That's what i thought too for property, but you believe it will be global or only western world?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> so you see XMR having a rise anytime soon? Yes i agree, tbh you were at least honest on that. Nothing else you think of? Even in stocks?


I think a "risk management" nuclear suifuel-lifefuel blackpill megathread would help people here the most. Trading is so dependent on discipline, patience and having a set of rules that you can break (with calculated risk) when opportunities arise. Meditation and impulse control exercises honestly help a trader align their actions and behaviors towards success more than most of the micro strategic nonsense you'd find in paid courses all over the internet.


----------



## jumbostacker (Dec 30, 2020)

XRP will tank


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I think a "risk management" nuclear suifuel-lifefuel blackpill megathread would help people here the most. Trading is so dependent on discipline, patience and having a set of rules that you can break (with calculated risk) when opportunities arise. Meditation and impulse control exercises honestly help a trader align their actions and behaviors towards success more than most of the micro strategic nonsense you'd find in paid courses all over the internet.


i'm looking forward if you have the kindness will to do it


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> yes i see. That's what i thought too for property, but you believe it will be global or only western world?


Globally but property in major cities and tourist destinations will go up the most; not only due to the inherent supply/demand but because a lot of the new property will be bought by institutions with billions/trillions of $ for the sole purpose of selling them for an expensive price. You won't be buying new houses from any small scale group of builders because imo most new houses will be bought up instantly by funds and institutions (especially property in important areas where the demand is already high). 

Average wage is like $35k and even trash houses in important areas will eventually cost more than an average career would pay (over 25-35 years). So imo location will be a lot more important than it is now in determining the price of property. Even tough location is already a massive factor.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 30, 2020)

Now is the worst time out of all to get into crypto jfl. Every December pump & dumps happen all the time.

Bitcoin will fall hard too, and the higher the high is, the harder the low will hit.







About RXP, don't even think about buying this centralised shitcoin. As soon as the wales cash out their RXP and laugh at you suckers and so do BTC wales, there will be another crash as the markets will tank again in January.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Globally but property in major cities and tourist destinations will go up the most; not only due to the inherent supply/demand but because a lot of the new property will be bought by institutions with billions/trillions of $ for the sole purpose of selling them for an expensive price. You won't be buying new houses from any small scale group of builders because imo most new houses will be bought up instantly by funds and institutions (especially property in important areas where the demand is already high).
> 
> Average wage is like $35k and even trash houses in important areas will eventually cost more than an average career would pay (over 25-35 years). So imo location will be a lot more important than it is now in determining the price of property. Even tough location is already a massive factor.


So buying a "field", and building it your house - a good one - for 2x less the price of the same built house that is located in the same area, close to a very major city, is something good to do? Yes i see this coming but i was always like " there will be a time where it's too much and people will stop buying it because the wages can't follow it in the long run.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> i'm looking forward if you have the kindness will to do it


Maybe but not anytime soon. I'd love to


yolojetrollo said:


> Now is the worst time out of all to get into crypto jfl. Every December pump & dumps happen all the time.
> 
> Bitcoin will fall hard too, and the higher the high is, the harder the low will hit.
> 
> ...


Hedge Funds are short 5420BTC on the CME which isn't even the main place where institutions buy BTC. They all bought when the premium was lower but now since they pumped the shit out of BTC the market price of their holdings are more than their Net Asset Value. Now they're waiting for dumb retail traders to buy out of emotion/euphoria. Then the institutions will start availing of that liquidity and selling off, before selling through the collective buying pressure from the retailers, pushing the price back down. Then retail traders will start selling AFTER the institutions sell and push the price down. Just like how retail traders always buy AFTER institutions. Institutional money flow is what moves BTC. Retail money is what creates the liquidity to enable the big money funds to push the price back the other way, profiting off speculators who have no ability to influence price movements (ie: us. or anyone trading who doesn't have ballizion dollars)


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> So buying a "field", and building it your house - a good one - for 2x less the price of the same built house that is located in the same area, close to a very major city, is something good to do? Yes i see this coming but i was always like " there will be a time where it's too much and people will stop buying it because the wages can't follow it in the long run.


Nah building a house seems high effort af and not worth it unless you plan on building an entire estate or smth. All that work wouldn't be worth such a small payoff.


----------



## thecaste (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Maybe but not anytime soon. I'd love to
> 
> Hedge Funds are short 5420BTC on the CME which isn't even the main place where institutions buy BTC. They all bought when the premium was lower but now since they pumped the shit out of BTC the market price of their holdings are more than their Net Asset Value. Now they're waiting for dumb retail traders to buy out of emotion/euphoria. Then the institutions will start availing of that liquidity and selling off, before selling through the collective buying pressure from the retailers, pushing the price back down. Then retail traders will start selling AFTER the institutions sell and push the price down. Just like how retail traders always buy AFTER institutions. Institutional money flow is what moves BTC. Retail money is what creates the liquidity to enable the big money funds to push the price back the other way, profiting off speculators who have no ability to influence price movements (ie: us. or anyone trading who doesn't have ballizion dollars)


Are you holding BTC atm?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

streege said:


> So buying a "field", and building it your house - a good one - for 2x less the price of the same built house that is located in the same area, close to a very major city, is something good to do? Yes i see this coming but i was always like " there will be a time where it's too much and people will stop buying it because the wages can't follow it in the long run.


People wouldn't be building new houses rn if people won't be able to buy them in the future. People will still be able to "buy" the houses, just with a horrible lifelong mortgage  

I don't see any type of boycott happening where tons of people start buying houses in random rural/suburban areas just because they can't negotiate what they perceive to be a "fair price" for a house/apartment in a city. Because, to be brusque, the prices just won't be fair, but that's what I see happening.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Are you holding BTC atm?


No not much at all


----------



## thecaste (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> No not much at all


Are you holding any cryptos currently? And why aren't you holding any BTC?


----------



## Bitch (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Maybe but not anytime soon. I'd love to
> 
> Hedge Funds are short 5420BTC on the CME which isn't even the main place where institutions buy BTC. They all bought when the premium was lower but now since they pumped the shit out of BTC the market price of their holdings are more than their Net Asset Value. Now they're waiting for dumb retail traders to buy out of emotion/euphoria. Then the institutions will start availing of that liquidity and selling off, before selling through the collective buying pressure from the retailers, pushing the price back down. Then retail traders will start selling AFTER the institutions sell and push the price down. Just like how retail traders always buy AFTER institutions. Institutional money flow is what moves BTC. Retail money is what creates the liquidity to enable the big money funds to push the price back the other way, profiting off speculators who have no ability to influence price movements (ie: us. or anyone trading who doesn't have ballizion dollars)


Miring your research and knowledge about this ngl.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Are you holding any cryptos currently? And why aren't you holding any BTC?


Idk.  

And no I just have a tiny amount of BTC


----------



## thecaste (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Idk.
> 
> And no I just have a tiny amount of BTC


Okay, you seem to have good knowledge so I just wanted to ask. But from an outside point of you, would you sell or keep BTC atm?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Okay, you seem to have good knowledge so I just wanted to ask. But from an outside point of you, would you sell or keep BTC atm?


KEEP KEEP KEEP !!!!


----------



## thecaste (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> KEEP KEEP KEEP !!!!


Thank you, and would you buy more now, even if it is risky? Because BTC is still very undervalued after all.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

DrMaze said:


> btc will go to 30k and dump to 20k again


Take a walk Bobo, before i put you down


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

thecaste said:


> Thank you, and would you buy more now, even if it is risky? Because BTC is still very undervalued after all.


No I wouldn't buy more right now because it's risky. Keep what you have even if it's a small amount. I don't think it'd be impossible to see a scenario in the future where where BTC trades for dirt cheap on the futures markets (due to market manipulation) but buyers won't be able to buy the underlying asset at the price it'll trade on the futures market from P2P sellers because sellers just won't want to sell it at artificially crashed rates. So always keep some of it if you already have a bit. Just make sure you always have a little bit of skin in the game!


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Maybe but not anytime soon. I'd love to
> 
> Hedge Funds are short 5420BTC on the CME which isn't even the main place where institutions buy BTC. They all bought when the premium was lower but now since they pumped the shit out of BTC the market price of their holdings are more than their Net Asset Value. Now they're waiting for dumb retail traders to buy out of emotion/euphoria. Then the institutions will start availing of that liquidity and selling off, before selling through the collective buying pressure from the retailers, pushing the price back down. Then retail traders will start selling AFTER the institutions sell and push the price down. Just like how retail traders always buy AFTER institutions. Institutional money flow is what moves BTC. Retail money is what creates the liquidity to enable the big money funds to push the price back the other way, profiting off speculators who have no ability to influence price movements (ie: us. or anyone trading who doesn't have ballizion dollars)



A)this is a short term cycle, long term BTC will still rocket.
B)we can still peak at 60k if hype levels get to 2018. We still aint there


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Take a walk Bobo, before i put you down


64.2% of accounts on Binance are long atm. It's due a correction to a price that'll blow out atleast a quarter of those accounts. 

This a cool website for gauging retail biases too https://alternative.me/crypto/fear-and-greed-index/


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 30, 2020)

Are BTC and ETH good long term holds? Thinking about holding XMR too.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> A)this is a short term cycle, long term BTC will still rocket.
> B)we can still peak at 60k if hype levels get to 2018. We still aint there


Yeah I completely agree with you! That's why I'm encouraging people to hold out and play the long game.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Yeah I completely agree with you! That's why I'm encouraging people to hold out and play the long game.


Thinking about putting another 5k in. Should i wait until Feb to see if there is a dump or yolo before normies FOMO again?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Thinking about putting another 5k in. Should i wait until Feb to see if there is a dump or yolo before normies FOMO again?


Definitely wait. You're still playing the long game and the chance of price not making any kind of correction looks highly unlikely. Historically Feb is usually a good month for corrective moves across almost every market but I think it might take longer than 1-2 months until the price corrects fully.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Definitely wait. You're still playing the long game and the chance of price not making any kind of correction looks highly unlikely. Historically Feb is usually a good month for corrective moves across almost every market but I think it might take longer than 1-2 months until the price corrects fully.


So around March? This means we can get even to 40k by then. Hmm. The greed index you posted is off the chart even though we are no where near 2018 hype


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Opinions on xrp? Will it recover in your opinion and at what price should you buy?


just Dox Proex theory

also my account is a day older than you


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

金木研 said:


> just Dox Proex theory
> 
> also my account is a day older than you


1. I didn't dox Proex
2. Ok, nice. I remember you.
3. Why did you bring that up?


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 30, 2020)

Also \biz\ is acting greedy as fuck on BTC


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Dec 30, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> 1. I didn't dox Proex
> 2. Ok, nice. I remember you.
> 3. Why did you bring that up?


It was a joke lmaoooo 
I remember you too wassup
It was a joke


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 30, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> So around March? This means we can get even to 40k by then. Hmm. The greed index you posted is off the chart even though we are no where near 2018 hype


I really have no clue how long any price movement will take. BTC was down at $3500 in March 2020. I think a retracement to $14500-15000 is most likely but so many scenarios can happen. A scenario where price continues to blast-off from here just seems like the least likely.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

Are there any good forums or websites where you can learn more about investing/ trading in stocks/ crypto.
Besides biz.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 31, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Are there any good forums or websites where you can learn more about investing/ trading in stocks/ crypto.
> Besides biz.


Wallstreet bets is nice


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 31, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Xrp is the opportunity of the century. The financial elite did a shakeout through the fed to accumulate and now it will go to 30+


What would you say is a good price to buy at? Should we wait a bit?


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 31, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> What would you say is a good price to buy at? Should we wait a bit?


I bought yesterday and i ll but more if it goes to 0.15


----------



## xefo (Jan 5, 2021)

so bullish

the time of xrp has come


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Jan 31, 2021)

Brutal if you guys sold.


----------



## getra (Jan 31, 2021)

DrMaze said:


> btc will go to 30k and dump to 20k again


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jan 31, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Brutal if you guys sold.


Bought the dip and I'm holding now


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Jan 31, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Bought the dip and I'm holding now


Same nigga, look where I bought




Hopefully these guys don't dump this before it hits $2 at least
I dont trust people tbh. When do you think they'll dump it?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jan 31, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Same nigga, look where I bought
> View attachment 956099
> 
> Hopefully these guys don't dump this before it hits $2 at least
> I dont trust people tbh. When do you think they'll dump it?


Hard to know tbh. I would just hold it, because it's not a hype coin like doge but I think the price will actually go up over time with institutional adoption after we got regulatory clarity (the sec case will provide clarity).


----------



## getra (Jan 31, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Same nigga, look where I bought
> View attachment 956099
> 
> Hopefully these guys don't dump this before it hits $2 at least
> I dont trust people tbh. When do you think they'll dump it?


Where do you buy your crypto?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 31, 2021)

Ready to pump tomorrow, 8:30 EST?


----------

